# Darkening Walnut?



## Olympus (Jan 21, 2009)

I have had a request for some fiddleback walnut, but the customer wants the wood darker than walnut normally is. Even after the finish is applied. I have experiemented with a few different kind of stains and I haven't found anything that works real well. The customer wants the walnut to be as dark as cocobolo. Any suggestions on what I could try to make the walnut darker?


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

I think it is really a matter of Tint, but you can use Linseed Oil, and an amber shellac to slightly darken it.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

To darken it I would use a dye instead of a stain. I use transtint concentrated dye and use alcohol to cut it.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 21, 2009)

Mixing a little dye with alcohol was exactly what I as thinking. I have concerns about how it will affect the fiddleback stripes though. Does anyone have any experience with that?


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

No dye will harm the grain of the wood. While I like metal acid dyes to use as toners you must be careful that your top coat doesn't dissolve the dye. Since they can be used in some many mediums all of these will undo your work. I usually use a dye mixed in water and spit coated with shellac.

Regards
Jerry








Read more >> Options >> 







​


----------



## jaros bros. (Feb 18, 2009)

Would a mahogany glaze suffice?


----------

